# Why is my geforce slow?

## doro1211

glxgears gives me about 250-300 FPS with an Athlon XP2400+ and an Nvidia Geforce 4 440MX 64MB.  I am using the accelerated drivers (53.36) and get the nvidia splash screen when I start X.

Anyone have any ideas what could be wrong?  I should be getting at least 2000 FPS.  My Geforce 5900 on my red hat box (on an athlon 3000+) gets over 10,000 FPS.

----------

## Admiral LSD

Did you run opengl-update nvidia (at a console with any and all xservers/*dms etc shut down)?

What do the outputs of the following commands say?

```
dmesg | grep -i agp
```

```
glxinfo | grep direct
```

----------

## John5788

 *doro1211 wrote:*   

> glxgears gives me about 250-300 FPS with an Athlon XP2400+ and an Nvidia Geforce 4 440MX 64MB.  I am using the accelerated drivers (53.36) and get the nvidia splash screen when I start X.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas what could be wrong?  I should be getting at least 2000 FPS.  My Geforce 5900 on my red hat box (on an athlon 3000+) gets over 10,000 FPS.

 

wow yeah you really should get more fps with that card. i had the same exact card and had 700-800, but i still thought it was slow so i got a geforce fx5900xt.

----------

## Lucifeer

Have the same card:

```
lucifer@Hel lucifer $ glxgears             

7560 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1512.000 FPS

8156 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1631.200 FPS

4044 frames in 5.0 seconds = 808.800 FPS

4029 frames in 5.0 seconds = 805.800 FPS

4044 frames in 5.0 seconds = 808.800 FPS

X connection to :0.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown).

lucifer@Hel lucifer $ glxgears 

3541 frames in 5.0 seconds = 708.200 FPS

3287 frames in 5.0 seconds = 657.400 FPS

3994 frames in 5.0 seconds = 798.800 FPS

13917 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2783.400 FPS

4794 frames in 5.0 seconds = 958.800 FPS

4908 frames in 5.0 seconds = 981.600 FPS

```

likes to jump abit up and down but  :Smile:  Id guess an average of 800

----------

## alkaid

i have fx5900xt 

bash-2.05b$ glxgears

29685 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5937.000 FPS

32389 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6477.800 FPS

32469 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6493.800 FPS

32391 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6478.200 FPS

36375 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7275.000 FPS

41284 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8256.800 FPS

41283 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8256.600 FPS

how is it?

----------

## doro1211

dmesg | grep -i agp

Linux agpart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

[drm:drm_init] *ERROR* Cannot initialize the agpart module.

0: NVRM: AGPART: unable to retrieve symbol table

glxinfo | grep direct

direct rendering: Yes

Well, I guess the problem is something to do with the agpart.  Any ideas how to fix it?

----------

## Jinidog

I've an Athlon 1200C with an Geforce2Ti.

I got nearly 3000 FPS on a running KDE with no other application running.

Hmm... perhaps I tuned my system quite good  :Smile: 

----------

## lbrtuk

 *Jinidog wrote:*   

> I've an Athlon 1200C with an Geforce2Ti.
> 
> I got nearly 3000 FPS on a running KDE with no other application running.
> 
> Hmm... perhaps I tuned my system quite good 

 

A gf2ti is significantly faster than an gf4mx.

----------

## (l)user

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 've an Athlon 1200C with an Geforce2Ti.
> 
> I got nearly 3000 FPS on a running KDE with no other application running.
> ...

 

What is your resolution? i bet it isn't 1024x768 24 bpp. Resolutiom makes  a BIG diference. On my athlon xp 1600+ and geforce 2 gts@quadro 2 pro i have about 2000 fps withG 1024x768 24bpp and over 1000 fps more when its 16 bpp. Glxgears window also can not be  hide or mimimalized or result will be fake.

----------

## StringCheesian

The nvidia driver can work without agpart because it has a built-in replacement for it. Try recompiling your kernel without agpart.

----------

## doro1211

Something is definitely wrong with the speed.  Nvidia says that for any geforce card on any athlon or duron processor, the number should be well over 500 fps.  This is an athlon 2400+ and a geforce 4 440mx, it's expected that I'd see 2k fps at least.

I have a gf2 on a 1400 mhz t-bird system which comes in at half the 3dmark 2001 that this this pc comes in at, and it gets ~1200 fps on a red hat install.

Something is definitely not working.

----------

## John5788

 *alkaid wrote:*   

> i have fx5900xt 
> 
> bash-2.05b$ glxgears
> 
> 29685 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5937.000 FPS
> ...

 

me too  :Smile: 

```
$ glxgears

39139 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7827.800 FPS

45095 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9019.000 FPS

44763 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8952.600 FPS

44808 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8961.600 FPS

45078 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9015.600 FPS

```

----------

## doro1211

On my regular plain vanilla GeForce FX5900:

[mrd@localhost ~]$ glxgears

46669 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9333.800 FPS

47015 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9403.000 FPS

47456 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9491.200 FPS

46336 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9267.200 FPS

47277 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9455.400 FPS

47446 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9489.200 FPS

This is the red hat machine with the working 3D acceleration.

----------

## alari

I get something liike 1600-1700fps with my GF2MX (sdram)

(Duron@2.3Ghz, 256RAM)

----------

## doro1211

Something is still wrong.  I can't even play a DVD because my graphics card is too slow.

Any ideas anyone?

----------

## lbrtuk

Are you using the right drivers?

----------

## doro1211

I'm using the nVidia accelerated drivers 53.36, the same drivers that give me 10x the fps on a machine half as fast running an older graphics card.

----------

## lbrtuk

What does glxinfo say?

----------

## doro1211

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

server glx version string: 1.3

server glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig,

    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGI_swap_control

client glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

client glx version string: 1.3

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info,

    GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_SGI_video_sync,

    GLX_NV_swap_group, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer,

    GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_NV_float_buffer

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig,

    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGI_swap_control,

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address

OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

OpenGL renderer string: GeForce4 MX 440/AGP/SSE/3DNOW!

OpenGL version string: 1.4.1 NVIDIA 53.36

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_point_parameters,

    GL_ARB_point_sprite, GL_ARB_texture_compression, GL_ARB_texture_cube_map,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_texture_env_combine,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat,

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object,

    GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_S3_s3tc,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color,

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint,

    GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements,

    GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, GL_EXT_packed_pixels,

    GL_EXT_paletted_texture, GL_EXT_point_parameters, GL_EXT_rescale_normal,

    GL_EXT_secondary_color, GL_EXT_separate_specular_color,

    GL_EXT_shared_texture_palette, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap,

    GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc, GL_EXT_texture_cube_map,

    GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic,

    GL_EXT_texture_lod, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_object,

    GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip,

    GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_KTX_buffer_region, GL_NV_blend_square,

    GL_NV_fence, GL_NV_fog_distance, GL_NV_light_max_exponent,

    GL_NV_packed_depth_stencil, GL_NV_pixel_data_range, GL_NV_point_sprite,

    GL_NV_register_combiners, GL_NV_texgen_reflection,

    GL_NV_texture_env_combine4, GL_NV_texture_rectangle,

    GL_NV_vertex_array_range, GL_NV_vertex_array_range2, GL_NV_vertex_program,

    GL_NV_vertex_program1_1, GL_NVX_ycrcb, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap,

    GL_SGIS_multitexture, GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SUN_slice_accum

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x21 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x22 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x23 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x27 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x28 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x29 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2b 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2c 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2d 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x30 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x31 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x32 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x33 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x34 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x35 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x36 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x37 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x38 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

----------

## lbrtuk

When you play the dvd, are you using the xv output module of mplayer/xine/ogle/whatever ?

----------

## doro1211

I've tried ogle, mplayer, and vlc.  I have never managed to get xine to work with encrypted stuff, so I just gave up and stopped installing it.

The problem is not unique to dvd's though.  Like I said, glxgears gets about 5% of what it should for this hardware setup.

I compiled all of them (via gentoo portage) with the xv use flag on.

USE="qt kde alsa oss gnome gtk dvd nls xv bidi truetype wxwindows imlib matroska

 faad png"

----------

## lbrtuk

Yes, but do you actually tell mplayer to use the xv plugin at runtime?

ie:

```
mplayer -vo xv dvd://
```

----------

## u2mike

 *doro1211 wrote:*   

> dmesg | grep -i agp
> 
> Linux agpart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones
> 
> [drm:drm_init] *ERROR* Cannot initialize the agpart module.
> ...

 

This looks like a problem. You could try adding 

option "NvAGP" "1"

To the video card section in XF86Config. This would make bypass the kernel's agpgart and use nvidia's method. This is preferable. Do that then see if "dmesg | grep -i agp" gives you something else. Some other things, can you check how AGPGart is compiled in your kernel, as a module or builtin? And could you post your XF86Config file as well?

One thing you might try is disabling support for AGPGart in the kernel, or try compiling it as a module.

----------

## doro1211

I've tried it with and without tha NvAGP option, it doesn't affect speed at all.  Both seem to work fine though.

The xv module wouldn't explain why glxgears is 5% of the speed it should be, so that can't be it.

# File generated by xf86config.

#

# Copyright (c) 1999 by The XFree86 Project, Inc.

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

# 

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

# 

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# THE XFREE86 PROJECT BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

# 

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of the XFree86 Project shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from the

# XFree86 Project.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the XF86Config(4/5) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"  	# Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "speedo"

#    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

#    Load       "dri"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath	"/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# If you don't have a floating point coprocessor and emacs, Mosaic or other

# programs take long to start up, try moving the Type1 and Speedo directory

# to the end of this list (or comment them out).

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence

# (where n is 1 through 12).  This allows clients to receive these key

# events.

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier	"Keyboard1"

    Driver	"Keyboard"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option	"Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for XFree86

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xfree86"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"	"xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"	"pc101"

    Option "XkbLayout"	"us"

#    Option "XkbOptions"	

#"grp:shift_toggle,lv3:switch,ctrl:ctrl_aa,grp_led:scroll,altwin:menu"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier	"Mouse1"

    Driver	"mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/mouse"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution"	"256"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"	"Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"	"9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"	"150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the XF86Config man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   30-96

#    HorizSync	30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync	31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync	15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 50-160

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

#Section "Device"

#    Identifier	"Standard VGA"

#    VendorName	"Unknown"

#    BoardName	"Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset	"generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

#    Driver     "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam	256

#    Clocks	25.2 28.3

#EndSection

# Device configured by xf86config:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Nvidia Geforce 440MX SE"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    VideoRam    65536

    Option      "NvAGP" "1"

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "Nvidia Geforce 440MX SE"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1600x1200" "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1280x960" 

#"1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1600x1200" "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1280x960 

#"1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1600x1200" "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1280x960" 

#"1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

# Section "DRI"

#    Mode 0666

# EndSection

----------

## lbrtuk

 *doro1211 wrote:*   

> The xv module wouldn't explain why glxgears is 5% of the speed it should be, so that can't be it.

 

No, I know, I was just trying to sort out one problem at a time.

----------

## u2mike

Everything seems ok. One thing to do is change the color depth to 16 (set " DefaultDepth 16") that will always give you a nice boost without noticing any difference in quality. Otherwise eveything looks ok. It has to be something at the kernel or driver level.

What I would do is first is make sure AGPGart is not compiled as a module, I read this may cause issues with the NVidia driver. If that doesn't work you should try a different kernel version. Its possible AGPGart was somehow broken in your kernel.

Oh, one more thing I thought of, you don't have antialiasing enabled right? To make sure start a terminal and type:

```

__GL_FSAA_MODE=3 glxgears

```

----------

## doro1211

Nope, still getting the same fps with that.

----------

## r3pek

nvidia replacement for AGPgart is extremly slow. so if you want performance i have to use AGPgart.

after you compiled it it, or as a kernel module, load the module and change this the parameter "NvAGP" in your XF86Config to:

```
Option      "NvAGP" "3"
```

this will make sure you are using AGPgart.

after that, make sure you are not using seti@home. 'cause if you are, i'll only tell my experience: with a Geforce FX 5950 Ultra i was having 240+- fps will glxgears and seti running. if i closed seti, glxgears bumped to 10000+- fps  :Wink: 

----------

## doro1211

Ok, tried NvAGP 3.  No change, exact same fps.

Also, I'm not running seti@home or folding@home.

----------

## doro1211

I can't find any options in the kernel configuration that have anything to do with AGPgarts.  Where would I find such options?

----------

## r3pek

Device Drivers ---> Character devices ---> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)

i have it compiled as a module....

and make sure you have the right chipset selected.... (mine is "NVIDIA nForce/nForce2 chipset support")

----------

## doro1211

Mine is compiled into the kernel.  Should I modularize it?

----------

## r3pek

i don't thing the problem is there but you could try....

----------

## doro1211

Tried it, didn't work.

----------

## r3pek

i don't have much more to tell you.... try a BIOS update... if that doesn't work, i really don't know what your problem is...  :Sad: 

----------

## doro1211

I'm already running the latest BIOS.

I tried several different versions of the nVidia drivers today, no change.

I'm really lost on this one.  I haven't a clue what else to try.

I was thinking of buying a ti4200 used, but I don't really know if that will even fix the problem.

----------

## doro1211

bump

----------

## MighMoS

I have two possible opinions.  One, how much RAM does your video card have?  Because I noticed in your config file you set it to 64MB.   *Quote:*   

> Section "Device"
> 
> Identifier "Nvidia Geforce 440MX SE"
> 
> Driver "nvidia"
> ...

 

Try commenting out that line, or using the correct number, if its not a 64M card. 

Or, maybe its just hardware that's gone bad.  Would it be possible to try that card in a different machine?

----------

## anduril1

Try running 'ldd' on an opengl program:

```
$ ldd /usr/X11R6/bin/glxgears

        linux-gate.so.1 =>  (0xffffe000)

        libGL.so.1 => /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.1 (0x41828000) #IMPORTANT!

        libXext.so.6 => /usr/X11R6/lib/libXext.so.6 (0x4174a000)

        libX11.so.6 => /usr/X11R6/lib/libX11.so.6 (0x41669000)

        libpthread.so.0 => /lib/libpthread.so.0 (0x4175c000)

        libm.so.6 => /lib/libm.so.6 (0x4162d000)

        libc.so.6 => /lib/libc.so.6 (0x414ff000)

        libGLcore.so.1 => /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGLcore.so (0x41018000) #ALSO IMPORTANT!

        libdl.so.2 => /lib/libdl.so.2 (0x41651000)

        /lib/ld-linux.so.2 => /lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0x41000000)

```

Note the libGL and libGLcore being nvidia libraries; if you get different results, then you've probably found the problem.  Running "opengl-update nvidia" should fix it.

----------

## karan

$glxgears

10002 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2000.400 FPS

11579 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2315.800 FPS

15694 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3138.800 FPS

11538 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2307.600 FPS

11987 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2397.400 FPS

13549 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2709.800 FPS

I'm running on an XP2000+ 512MB Geforce4mx460 w/ AGP enabled at 4x and 2x Quincunx-Multisampling antialiasing with no Anistropic texture filtering.

----------

## doro1211

 *Quote:*   

> y commenting out that line, or using the correct number, if its not a 64M card.
> 
> Or, maybe its just hardware that's gone bad. Would it be possible to try that card in a different machine?

 

The number is correct, it's a 64 MB card.  The card is pretty fast in windows on the same machine.  Benchmarks definitely show acceleration is on, so it's not hardware.

----------

## doro1211

root # ldd /usr/X11R6/bin/glxgears

        linux-gate.so.1 =>  (0xffffe000)

        libGL.so.1 => /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.1 (0x4002a000)

        libXext.so.6 => /usr/X11R6/lib/libXext.so.6 (0x40086000)

        libX11.so.6 => /usr/X11R6/lib/libX11.so.6 (0x40096000)

        libpthread.so.0 => /lib/libpthread.so.0 (0x40175000)

        libm.so.6 => /lib/libm.so.6 (0x401c6000)

        libc.so.6 => /lib/libc.so.6 (0x401e8000)

        libGLcore.so.1 => /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGLcore.so.1 (0x40316000)        

        libdl.so.2 => /lib/libdl.so.2 (0x407c1000)

        /lib/ld-linux.so.2 => /lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0x40000000)

Hmm, seems ok, as it is using the nvidia libraries.  Still getting low fps though.

I'm getting less than 10% what karan gets, and I have a faster system.

----------

## karan

 *doro1211 wrote:*   

> root # ldd /usr/X11R6/bin/glxgears
> 
>         linux-gate.so.1 =>  (0xffffe000)
> 
>         libGL.so.1 => /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.1 (0x4002a000)
> ...

 

 :Sad:  sorry I had nothing constructive to add.

----------

## u2mike

Lol, this doesn't make any sense, everything says it should work. I got more questions though  :Razz: 

What kernel are you using?

What is the output of the command "cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status"?

----------

## doro1211

root # kernelversion

2.6

root # cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status

Status:          Enabled

Driver:          NVIDIA

AGP Rate:        4x

Fast Writes:     Disabled

SBA:             Disabled

It's actually the 2.6.5 gentoo development sources kernel (i.e. the stable, release ready 2.6 kernel as of a few weeks ago- don't ask me why they call it dev sources).

It seems to work flawlessly with my nvidia cards on several other computers.

I'm really lost on this one, everything suggests that it should be working just fine.

----------

## andersRson

Make sure you compiled your kernel with mtrr-support, it gives quite a boost to pci/agp performance. It's in "Processor type and Features".

----------

## sdaffis

With SBA and FW disabled, can you expect better performance? Is it possible to turn them on? (no pun intended)  :Smile: 

----------

## doro1211

The a7a266 doesn't support those options sdaffis, and the performance increase is usually quite small for those anyways (a couple of percent, I need a 2000% increase for it to even be normal.

mtrr support is enabled (built into kernel).

----------

## doro1211

bump

----------

## StringCheesian

All stable packages? Any deviations from a standard by-the-book install?

----------

## doro1211

Nope, all by the book and stable packages.  I've tried all different versions of the nvidia drivers, installed either through the gentoo mechanism or the nvidia mechanism, and always the same results.

----------

